# Howdy (yes its another "I'm new" thread)



## PhantomMyst (Apr 1, 2007)

Well howdy. My name is Ryan Evans and I'm 15 years old. Just wanted to say hi to everyone here. I do a haunt here in Illinois, but I am MUCH more involved with special makeup effects. I've worked on a few indies doing foam latex prosthetics and eventually I hope to be a makeup effects artist in California. If anyone has questions about makeup effects, I'm the one to talk to. I have not personally tried silicone prosthetics but I do know a thing or two about them. So see pics of some of the makeup ive done you can go to ryanevansmakeup.tripod.com (sorrrry about the popups) Thanks for lookin and I look forward to talking with all the creative people on the board!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome! You'll like it here!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!

I'm in chicagoland too - I'm sure you'll enjoy sharing haunt ideas with people here - lots of good ideas and fun people.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

We have a complete 'makeup' thread, so go make yourself at home.

You'll like it here.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy there can never be enough newby posts.

You will like it here


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Ryan!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Great people here.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome. Make-up is my favorite part of Halloween.


----------



## PhantomMyst (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks guys! I already fell welcome! heres a pic of the last film I did...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Ryan, I expect we'll be hearing lots from you in the makeup section. Sounds like you're on the right track to make it your life's work.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello and Velcome PhantomMyst. We met in chat the other nite. :> Hope ya like it here! Fresh blood is always velcome! :devil: lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome! I'm an actor and dabble in FX make-up, and Bodybagging is a pro here at it. You'll fit right in! COme toour make-up thread and start or join in some conversations!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy to the Forum


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Pssssssssst...Wyatt's an actor too!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi from another new guy. Been here a week and you'll be amazed how responsive and friendly people here are. Have fun.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hey ya and welcome!
i took a look at some of your work...
great stuff!
as many others have said...
you'll like it here!
.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Ryan!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Well HI Ryan, small world......................lol


----------



## PhantomMyst (Apr 1, 2007)

playfx said:


> Well HI Ryan, small world......................lol


haha yes it is...i was wondering if this was u or someone with the same name! lol


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard "newbie." Feel free to make yourself right at home.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Yep, this is me.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome.


----------

